#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  API 12 Series

## Nabilia

API Std 12A 7th Ed. March, 1941 (1951 Reissue) - API Specification for Oil Storage Tank with Riveted Shells.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12B 14th Ed. Feb. 1995 - Specification for Bolted Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12D 10th Ed. Nov. 1994 - Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12F 12th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12GDU 1st Ed. Dec. 1990 - Specification for Glycol-Type Gas Dehydration Units.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12J 8th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Oil and Gas Separators.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12K 8th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Indirect Type Oilfield Heaters.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12L 4th Ed. Nov. 1994 - Specification for Vertical and Horizontal Emulsion Treaters.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 12N 2nd Ed. Nov. 1994 - Recommended Practice for the Operation, Maintenance and Testing of Firebox Flame Arrestors.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 12P 2nd Ed. Jan. 1995 - Specification for Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 12R1 5th Ed. Aug. 1997 - Recommended Practice for Setting, Maintenance, Inspection, Operation, and Repair of Tanks in Production Service.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Do any of you have 12C (Welded Tanks) or 12E (Wooden Tanks) historical docs to complete this collection?  Or 12G, 12H, 12M
There are some newer editions also. Please post updates.See More: API 12 Series

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## M5416

Thank for your API 12 series collection,
however, a lot of specifications are not the latest edition.

----------


## Abusabah Elfatih

if any one have API specification 13a pls upload it
thank

----------


## sumon emam

Dear Nabilia,
Do u have API Specification 12D (Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids) 11th edition 2008?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> Do u have API Specification 12D (Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids) 11th edition 2008?
> Thanks in advance.



I do not have a copy, but it is freely viewable on the API website if you need to check for changes.

----------


## Nabilia

> if any one have API specification 13a pls upload it
> thank



API Specification 13A 18th Ed. Feb. 2010 - Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials ISO 13500;2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## recipiente

Hi, the file of api 12a is invalid. Can you upload it again? thank you in advance

----------


## amirlove206

please upload api 12j 8th 2008 again

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Api 12j - 2009

----------


## rakeshk_jain

Thank you for this useful spec

----------


## UmohEffiom

hi Nabilia.. The link is invalid. Please kindly upload it again or send it to frshzee@yahoo.com.


ThanksSee More: API 12 Series

----------


## dilorenz

> Hi, the file of api 12a is invalid. Can you upload it again? thank you in advance



 please, can you update this upload? It's an excellent post, it's a shame that this link doesn't work. Thank you.

----------


## coozel

thanks for your share

----------


## reidin88

Hi! All links are invalid, please can you repost it?

Thanks

----------


## Betty Perez

Hello
I have API 12J,12F y 2K from 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks
Betty Prez

----------


## sherif19862

this is the latest revision i have for API 12J
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Koray Demirel

API 12F is not avaliable. It gives some errors. Could you please renew the link?

----------


## betoasaber

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Nabilia,

Can you repost API Specification 12L 4th Ed. Nov. 1994 - Specification for Vertical and Horizontal Emulsion Treaters.pdf I would really appreciate your help.

Thank you.

Regards

Rushabh Patel

----------


## marvincho

Could you please send API 12F- 2008 by e-mail?? mbaronb@gmail.com Thanks in advance...

----------


## salzvision

Links are not working. Kindly make them alive.

Regards,
Salz

----------


## philby

Has anyone got API 12D and 12F 2008 editions? please upload.

----------


## Marty Thompson

12d


12fSee More: API 12 Series

----------


## Marty Thompson

12l 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

12j 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

12b 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

12k 2008

----------


## philby

Thank Marty,
Would you happen to have API 12R1 and API 12P 2008 editions as well?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## philby

Thanks again Marty,
Would you also happen to have API 12B 2014 edition?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

12p 2008

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty. You're a legend.

----------


## Marty Thompson

12R1 1997 was reaffirmed in 2008, no changes

in 3 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not have 12B 2014, yet


only a draft...

----------


## philby

Thanks again Marty

----------


## Cathoway

Any one have Api rp 12h

See More: API 12 Series

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 12H?  it is not active,  I'd like to see it also but it really is obsolete with the introduction of API 653 and the use of API 2207

API 12H 1st Edition, October 1, 1957 Recommended Practice for Installation of new Bottoms in old storage tanks
This recommended practice covers two alternative methods of replacing the bottoms of old welded or riveted storage tanks, The methods illustrated are recommended as being consistent with good practice, but are not mandatory. Other methods may be used which are consistent with the design, fabrication, erection, and inspection procedures specified for new tanks in Std 12C and which will renovate the structure in an effective and safe manner.

----------


## Marty Thompson

You can view 3 pages here, maybe someone here has access to download it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

The three pages of API 12H
API RP 12H 1st Oct. 1957 API RP for Installation of New Bottoms in Old Storage Tanks 3 pages only

----------


## Cathoway

Thank you Marty

----------


## nelly73

i need en 13953 & en 12165 if you please

----------


## Marty Thompson

You are off topic, this is a thread on API 12, next time start a new thread, I have this one only

BS EN 12165-2011 Copper and copper alloys - Wrought and unwrought forging stock

----------


## vpmohammed

here is 13953

----------


## vpmohammed

deleted

----------


## Johny V.

Links Down  :Grey:

----------


## Marty Thompson

What links, there are direct downloads. Is there a missing one? Be specific as to which one you need that is not already posted.

----------


## Mechen

Thanks Very Body

----------


## Mechen

API 12 Series, All fail to link, Please re-upload or sent to me (mechen002991@gmail.com). Please

See More: API 12 Series

----------


## rodrigo_sir

Can anyone share the API 12C* please?
Thanks.

----------


## heartcliff

can anyone share API Spec 12B latest edition?
Thanks

----------


## cliffrajjoel

Hi, the link to API 12k is expired. can anyone upload here or link it again please. 

thanks

----------


## Mubeen Arif

Do you have API 12C

----------


## tvp100

Very useful links - thanks so much

----------

